# Red Dye Kerosene



## ejwoodward (Jan 9, 2011)

Need some help with solving a debate.  Is red dyed kerosene bad to burn in an indoor space heater?  My father and I have been going back and forth over the issue and can not seem to find any decisive information on the net.  It seems like 50% of the people out there say is is bad for your health and that it will stink up your house if you burn red dyed kerosene in an indoor heater.  The other half say that they have been burning red dyed k1 for years without any problems other than having to dry burn the wick more often.  Was curious if anyone here has any experience with this question.

Thanks


----------



## benjamin (Jan 9, 2011)

No experience burning it.  Around here red dye is put in off road diesel or fuel oil so I think you're talking about #1 fuel oil or off road diesel which is definitely dirtier than kerosene.   I suppose if it's labeled as ULSD (less than 50ppm sulfur) it would be a less harmful than the old diesel fuel or fuel oil.  If this is K1 kerosene that's dyed then I would assume it burns the same as any other kerosene.


----------



## ejwoodward (Jan 9, 2011)

That is what I was thinking.  If the kerosene is sole at the gas station in one of the pumps off to the side and it says k-! on it then the red dye should not matter.  People that age getting and a bunch of smoke and stinking up their homes must be buying red dyed diesel.  I bought a whole five gallons of red dyed k-1 yesterday so we will see how it works.  Here in AL they are calling for a whopping 7 inches of snow and plenty of cold weather to follow.  I miss my wood stove from when I lived in Boone NC.


----------



## RRJ22 (Jan 9, 2011)

Several years ago I used kerosene as a space heater, and bought much of it from a friend who was an owner/operator of a small filling station.  I asked him about the difference between the dyed and undyed, and his reply was that when he picked it up, it came from the exact same tank, and the dye was added to the offroad stuff.  
YMMV


----------

